# Windows Phone 7.5 OS looks ruddy great (video)



## editor (Sep 15, 2011)

Only a short demo, but I'm beginning to see why so many are tipping this OS to be a big success:


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2011)

I've posted up a compilation of more of their promo clips here:
http://www.wirefresh.com/microsoft-slams-down-a-salivatingly-good-windows-phone-7-5-demo-video/


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 15, 2011)

My bruv uses one at work as his company are developing apps for Win phones. He was telling me how excellent it was the other week.

He says he much prefers it to an Android phone. His company have stopped developing apps for Android (they do ipad and iphone).


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm interested to see what Nokia have planned now they are in partnership with Microsoft for their OS. The live app windows are defo a theme carried over from the Maemo OS on the N900.

Edit: Just found this http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/nokia-windows-phone-coming-this-year-elop-insists-50005193/


----------



## c01642 (Sep 17, 2011)

Wehave a windows phone only policy at work and every one was crying out for iPhones last year, we then got a good deal with dell on the venue pro and ever since we started rolling them out people seem to have forgotten what an iPhone is. We are getting a couple of "broken" win 6.5 phones a week now and people who had standard phones seem to need access to emails  on their phone all of a sudden.


----------



## paolo (Sep 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Only a short demo, but I'm beginning to see why so many are tipping this OS to be a big success:
> [/media]



What %ge Market share do you think it will have in, say, 2 years?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice looking mobile OS and one to watch, reckon this could even take the top spot mobile OS wise in a few years...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> My bruv uses one at work as his company are developing apps for Win phones. He was telling me how excellent it was the other week.
> 
> He says he much prefers it to an Android phone. His company have stopped developing apps for Android (they do ipad and iphone).



That's interesting to hear, I'm in the process of doing some research on mobile experiences and trying to work out what the best platforms will be worth making applications for in the next 18 months onward...


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> What %ge Market share do you think it will have in, say, 2 years?


To be honest, I haven't a clue and wouldn't like to even hazard a guess.


----------



## paolo (Sep 18, 2011)

"Big success" losing it's piquancy, then.

I'll nail my colours to the mast. No more than 10% share in 2 years.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> "Big success" losing it's piquancy, then.


That doesn't actually make any sense. I've only quoted what analysts have been saying.


----------



## paolo (Sep 18, 2011)

No more than 10% in two years.

Agree / disagree?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> No more than 10% in two years.
> 
> Agree / disagree?


I'd take a guess and say more, but it's far too early to cite any kind of meaningful figure.


----------



## lobster (Sep 18, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> My bruv uses one at work as his company are developing apps for Win phones. He was telling me how excellent it was the other week.
> 
> He says he much prefers it to an Android phone. His company have stopped developing apps for Android (they do ipad and iphone).



It will be interesting to see if google change Android over the coming years , they did not do well with buzz and google+ has not made a impact beyond geeks..

Haven't said that, there is always a small niche that is good for certain people.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> No more than 10% in two years.
> 
> Agree / disagree?



Too early to call but my feeling is it'll grab more than that. RIM are dying so those users have to go somewhere and Nokia have made a 5 year deal to run Windows mobile which is a big number of phones (I'm already working with people who are gearing up their app creation and prioritising Windows over Android for eg which is significant imo).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

lobster said:


> It will be interesting to see if google change Android over the coming years , they did not do well with buzz and google+ has not made a impact beyond geeks..
> 
> Haven't said that, there is always a small niche that is good for certain people.



There have been suggestions that G+ has actually dropped 40% in it's activity. Going by my and my friends activity on there that wouldn't surprise me tbh...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2011)

It looks good. 

People will go to a shop and see that its good.

Then they'll buy an iPhone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It looks good.
> 
> People will go to a shop and see that its good.
> 
> Then they'll buy an iPhone.



LOL! Doesn't quite work that way anymore. People are collectively buying more Android based phones than IOS ones...


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> People are collectively buying more Android based phones than IOS ones...


And some.



> Android market share doubles while Apple IOS falls eight per cent
> 
> According to data from Kantar Worldpanel Comtech, in the 12 weeks ended 7 August, Android had 47.1 per cent share of the UK smartphone market, compared with 22.9 per cent during the same period a year earlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Indeed, it wouldn't surprise me if some of that share drop was due to the change in iPhone release cycle, all those who bought the 3GS on a two year contract would be dying for a new phone in June/July and with no iPhone in site gone and got something new and non iOS instead.


----------



## paolo (Sep 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! Doesn't quite work that way anymore. People are collectively buying more Android based phones than IOS ones...



Quite.

A third platform will not be a "great success".


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

Comprehensive review on Engadget. Verdict - it's very good, and already better than Android and iOS in some areas.


> While Windows Phone still needs a glass of water to get rid of a few hiccups -- and let's face it, every mobile OS has plenty of their own -- it ironed out a lot of the wrinkles from earlier versions and made it a much more feature-laden, user-friendly experience. With Mango, WP7 has caught up with Android and iOS in nearly every way, and in some areas it's even surpassed the other two in functionality. Despite a grim first year, the bright future of Windows Phone is forcing Ballmer to wear shades.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/27/windows-phone-7-5-mango-review/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2011)

The fact it's good is neither here nor there. It won't sell.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The fact it's good is neither here nor there. It won't sell.


Won't it? Apart from brand zombies who will only buy one brand of phone forever, most consumers will just go where the good stuff is, and if Windows Mobile keeps on improving there's every chance it will become a major player. It's already got the fastest growing app store - 30,000 to date - and don't forget, the likes of HTC and Nokia are also on board.


> With regard to building up its app ecosystem, Fernandes pointed out that there are now over 50,000 active developers for the platform and more than 30,000 apps available on the Windows Phone Marketplace.
> 
> "We have over 30,000 apps in less than a year since we launched Marketplace, making Windows Phone as one of the fastest growing mobile app marketplaces," he stated. "This is an endorsement of Microsoft's continued support of the developer communities globally as well as the proven Windows Phone developer platform.
> 
> http://www.zdnetasia.com/htc-windows-phone-to-outpace-competitors-62302266.htm


Will it be bigger than iOS and Android? Maybe not. But that doesn't mean it won't sell.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2011)

I heard a shocker on the radio this morning. Apparently Apple take 30% of revenue generated by an app sale. No wonder people don't want to develop for Apple devices.


----------



## c01642 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think once the Nokia devices are on the market then we will start to see a lot more people using them, they just need a good marketing campaign which Microsoft have failed to deliver.


----------



## c01642 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what this guy is doing in this video but his windows phones acting as sometype of controller for the xbox with kinect. Its all a bit gimmicky but should shift a few devices. The xbox is also going metro this winter so should get a lot of exposure.

http://www.winrumors.com/demo-of-htc-radar-with-xbox-kinect-integration-video/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2011)

Connectivity to my xbox and gamertag is something that really interests me about this OS...


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2011)

Wooargh!  It's happening!



> Windows Phone makes up 30% of HTC’s sales, will give Android a ‘run for its money’
> 
> Recent data from Gartner suggests Windows Phone will surpass iOS as the second most popular mobile operating system with a 19.5% share of the global smartphone market by 2015. Android is expected to have a 49% share at that time. In addition, Pyramid Research has suggested the Windows Phone market share will surpass Android in 2013. Chua noted Windows Phone already makes up 30% of HTC’s overall sales and he expects that figure to increase.
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/29/windo...-sales-will-give-android-a-run-for-its-money/


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I heard a shocker on the radio this morning. Apparently Apple take 30% of revenue generated by an app sale. No wonder people don't want to develop for Apple devices.



Google also takes 30% of revenue through Android Marketplace.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Google also takes 30% of revenue through Android Marketplace.



They're all money grabbing bastards then


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> They're all money grabbing bastards then


Compared to the cut that a developer gets via traditional software publishing, it's a very reasonable deal. For your 30% you get all hosting fees paid, all billing taken care of, the customer gets a painless update system. The App Store and Marketplace are fantastic for small developers because they allow them to concentrate on just making the software.

By all reports, Apple just about breaks even on the app store. They don't run it to make money, they run it to make iOS a compelling platform. Just like the iTunes music store.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah OK, I'm fairly ignorant when it comes to such matters as I don't have either iOS or Android.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Compared to the cut that a developer gets via traditional software publishing, it's a very reasonable deal. For your 30% you get all hosting fees paid, all billing taken care of, the customer gets a painless update system. The App Store and Marketplace are fantastic for small developers because they allow them to concentrate on just making the software.


Assuming Apple don't ban/boot/censor your app off their monopolistic store for dubious moral reasons, of course.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> They're all money grabbing bastards then



Yep, shocking ain't it, big companies out to maximize profit!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep, shocking ain't it, big companies out to maximize profit!



It's not like the good old days that's for sure. Oh wait....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> It's not like the good old days that's for sure. Oh wait....


----------



## paolo (Oct 2, 2011)

editor said:


> Assuming Apple don't ban/boot/censor your app off their monopolistic store for dubious moral reasons, of course.



They do that as often as people go on holiday and come back to squatters.

Neither are right of course, but a sense of perspective is always good.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2011)

edit: n/m


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> They do that as often as people go on holiday and come back to squatters.
> 
> Neither are right of course, but a sense of perspective is always good.


You mean like banning *FIVE THOUSAND* apps in one fell swoop? How's that for 'perspective'?
http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/20/apple-bans-5000-apps-for-sexual-content-here-are-the-new-rules/

Or maybe banning a Pulitzer-Winning Satirist for Satire?
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/04/apple-bans-satire/

Or maybe an app banned this month because it criticised Apple?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2011/sep/14/apple-phone-story-rejection (PS: the same app is available on Android)


----------



## paolo (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not sure I give a shit.

(Actually, I am sure: I don't)

You do. It's a big issue for you.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> I'm not sure I give a shit.
> You do. It's a big issue for you.


Wow. You've sure defended your argument in style, there! But yes, censorship and workers rights are big issues for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> They do that as often as people go on holiday and come back to squatters.
> 
> Neither are right of course, but a sense of perspective is always good.



Heh anti apple fandroids are secret daily mail readers shocker!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's interesting to hear, I'm in the process of doing some research on mobile experiences and trying to work out what the best platforms will be worth making applications for in the next 18 months onward...


My bruv is *really* negative about Android, be it on phones or tablets.  He says that Google's problems with the Oracle /Java lawsuit is putting a lot of co.'s off developing (although I see they've just settled out of court)  - they're not sure about the longeivity of the OS. TBH I think I'd rather have a win phone that syncs with my Win computer properly.  There is always *something* about every phone OS that I've used that will never do that. I'm not bothered about being cool, I just want stuff to work without faffing about.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> My bruv is *really* negative about Android, be it on phones or tablets. He says that Google's problems with the Oracle /Java lawsuit is putting a lot of co.'s off developing (although I see they've just settled out of court) - they're not sure about the longeivity of the OS. TBH I think I'd rather have a win phone that syncs with my Win computer properly. There is always *something* about every phone OS that I've used that will never do that. I'm not bothered about being cool, I just want stuff to work without faffing about.



I see. If I were to bet I'd say Android's peaking right now and will lose out within 18 months to winmo...if you look back no mobile OS dominates the smartphone market for that long in the scheme of things...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a bit OS-tastic at the moment isn't it? OS's appearing and dying all over the place. I'm currently using Maemo which has been dead for donkeys but works just fine. And the build quality of the phone is rock solid. Thing is with Nokia, they build really strong phones (El Jugs Nokia is 11 years old at least and still works fine), so if they get an easy to use OS, then they might start to pick up some customers again.

As for me - I'd go back to Blackberry if the browsing experience wasn't so shite.  I still miss the ease of email use on those things - you can't beat it.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

On the current trajectory (and daft patent catastrophes notwithstanding), I wouldn't be surprised if end up with Android at #1, WM at #2 and iOS at #3 in a couple of years or so.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not sure that will be the case with both HTC and Samsung looking at alternative OS. If either dump Android that's a huge blow that will cost Google market share and give WinMo a real shot at number 1 or 2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> It's a bit OS-tastic at the moment isn't it? OS's appearing and dying all over the place. I'm currently using Maemo which has been dead for donkeys but works just fine. And the build quality of the phone is rock solid. Thing is with Nokia, they build really strong phones (El Jugs Nokia is 11 years old at least and still works fine), so if they get an easy to use OS, then they might start to pick up some customers again.
> 
> As for me - I'd go back to Blackberry if the browsing experience wasn't so shite. I still miss the ease of email use on those things - you can't beat it.



It really is! Nothing is really certain and tbh even speculating on the current reality for what will be the case in 18 months isn't wise...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2011)

I think winning Nokia over will flog a lot of handsets, especially on the lower end smart phones which people are getting now instead of feature phones.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't think of any sensible reason why HTC or Samsung are suddenly going to stop making their biggest selling Android phones (and tablets). Samsung have long made phones across different platforms.


----------



## c01642 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nokia's first two device have been official announced today, the 800 is basically the N9 and looks the part but im not to sure about the 710. Nokias claming these are the first real windows phones on the market.

http://www.nokia.co.uk/gb-en/products/phone/lumia800/
http://www.nokia.co.uk/gb-en/products/phone/lumia710/


----------

